# Big ol speckled trout



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

I got off work a little early today so I decided to do little fishing for a couple of hours. I launched out into Navarre sound around 3:00pm and fished an area that I'm not very familiar with. I started fishing around some docks and was picking up a few decent trout now and then. I saw some bait running from something behind me and thew in that direction. I started reeling fast to catch up with it and then twitch twitch Booom! I thought it was a pretty good red at first but nope big ol trout. It measured a little over 28in. My biggest one yet. I caught about 4 keepers and a few under sized trout in all. No reds which is what I was after but I'll take my personal best trout over a red any day. All fish released.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

That's a hoss


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Trout right there. 

Congrats.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a sho-nuff gator. Way to do.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good one


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice gator!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stud trout !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that's a trout. Congrats on outdoing yourself.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet goobers!!!! That's a gut buster! Since you are in a yak and it's hard to take a pic w/ out feet---you are excused from my foot thread!!!


----------



## big6 (May 17, 2015)

Wow wow nothing that big in Mississippi hope to find one this weekend like that


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

That's a beauty! Good job


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

You launch at Woodlawn? Nice trout.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice shes a phatty


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Gator!! And thanks for the release!!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome catch! True gator there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big6 (May 17, 2015)

Hope to get on a yellow mouth like that Saturday


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

The Big One! It seems like a lot of Gators are being caught this year...


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

*Gator*

What a hoss, looking for me one this year .:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

AhGotcha said:


> The Big One! It seems like a lot of Gators are being caught this year...



Local bait shop over here with a certified scale said he's weighed more 7+# trout than he has in a long long time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Rip-n-Slash 70 or 90?


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Snook said:


> Rip-n-Slash 70 or 90?


70.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Lloyd88 said:


> 70.



Congratulations on a trophy catch.

On a side note, I have read a lot of good things about the unfair lures. Do you think they are better than the mirrodine 17mr?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> congratulations on a trophy catch.
> 
> On a side note, i have read a lot of good things about the unfair lures. Do you think they are better than the mirrodine 17mr?


yes

WITH IT BEEING DOWN A GATORS MOUTH LIKE THAT, OH YEA!!!! that's no needle fish

confidence butch, stick to your guns that unfair lure has a unfair price 17MR will catch just as many + the fish don't know the difference they just see a bait fish swimming jacked up as a easy target. Then again that lure might just be something different, in defense for it ill say that the 17MR has minimal action, but it works, no doubt in my mind they will both catch fish. think of how many fish you caught on the 17MR while it was not moving or you just crawled the bait *slow. will a more erratic action be the key to more or bigger fish when 65% of the time a twitch bait is in the paused motion. maybe this bait suspends better or it sinks at a lower rate? Imagine looking back at your boat seeing a rod tied with a 17MR and here you are casting away with this obviously just as good bait possibly better but only catching a few here and there would you switch up or stick to the new bait. if you do decide to make the switch ill take all your mirrodines off your hands.

bottom line Rip-n-Slash 70 and 90 have better action - and casts better

And on this day the unfair lure without a doubt was the Go-TO lure. 
Just something for you to think about:confused1:


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Congratulations on a trophy catch.
> 
> On a side note, I have read a lot of good things about the unfair lures. Do you think they are better than the mirrodine 17mr?


I use both and catch just as many fish with either one, but I use the rip n slash more often. It does have a little better action when just straight reeling and has bigger rattles


----------



## woodstock (Dec 24, 2007)

nice


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great googlie moogly!
Great fish and good for you on the release.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> yes
> 
> WITH IT BEEING DOWN A GATORS MOUTH LIKE THAT, OH YEA!!!! that's no needle fish
> 
> ...





But will it break in half like an m17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If it did, it might just be twice as good.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> If it did, it might just be twice as good.



Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice speck


----------

